# Dream Homestead For Sale



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

Sustainable living is not a dream. We are doing it here on our 8 acre homestead in beautiful rural Indiana not far from Bloomington. We have decided to move to Montana to be closer to our daughter and grand kids and would like to give someone the opportunity to live sustainably. We have a new energy efficient custom built 1500+ square foot home with radiant in floor heat powered by wood fired boiler. With the 20 x 40' hoop house and 16-30' garden beds you can grow all the veggies and produce you can eat year around and store them in the underground cellar. The property is fenced and crossed fenced with lots of room for chickens, sheep, goats and a cow or two. The 5.6 acre pasture is currently used for hay. A 24 x 36' post frame building provides ample storage. Our electric as never been more then $60.00 per month. We are offering the property for sale at $269000.00. If you are interested please contact me via email at [email protected].


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pics???


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Sounds really nice, but the price is...uhhh....really high.

Maybe for your particular area it is reasonable, but unless someone really wants to settle down in that particular area; I just don't see it. A person can find similar properties with ten times the land for $100K less.

Not trying to sound harsh, but you may want to have a bank/mortgage appraiser come out and take a look to give you an idea how much they would be willing to loan a prospective buyer for your place.

Your property may be heaven on earth, and it does sound really nice, but I don't know of a lot of homesteaders with that kind of cash readily available; so a loan would likely have to be arranged. If the bank only loans up to 80% of what they estimate the value to be and their estimate come in lower than your asking price, the buyer would have to make up the difference with cash.

Personally, I don't see it happening; but I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

Newlife said:


> Sounds really nice, but the price is...uhhh....really high.
> 
> Maybe for your particular area it is reasonable, but unless someone really wants to settle down in that particular area; I just don't see it. A person can find similar properties with ten times the land for $100K less.
> 
> ...


Please send me listings for these mythical $100000 properties with 80 acres and new house, new pole barn and new hoop house. We traveled 6 months looking for properties in Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, and Georgia. I could not find a single wide with acreage for $100.000.


----------



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

PThomas said:


> Sustainable living is not a dream. We are doing it here on our 8 acre homestead in beautiful rural Indiana not far from Bloomington. We have decided to move to Montana to be closer to our daughter and grand kids and would like to give someone the opportunity to live sustainably. We have a new energy efficient custom built 1500+ square foot home with radiant in floor heat powered by wood fired boiler. With the 20 x 40' hoop house and 16-30' garden beds you can grow all the veggies and produce you can eat year around and store them in the underground cellar. The property is fenced and crossed fenced with lots of room for chickens, sheep, goats and a cow or two. The 5.6 acre pasture is currently used for hay. A 24 x 36' post frame building provides ample storage. Our electric as never been more then $60.00 per month. We are offering the property for sale at $269000.00. If you are interested please contact me via email at [email protected].


View pictures at:
Flickr: pthomas55's Photostream


----------



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

Merks said:


> Pics???


Flickr: pthomas55's Photostream


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Newlife said:


> Maybe for your particular area it is reasonable, but unless someone really wants to settle down in that particular area; I just don't see it. A person can find similar properties with ten times the land for $100K less.


I'd love to find such a property. We could sell these 27 acres and get afford to be totally out of debt. 

Please find me 80 acres with a house for $100K.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

PThomas said:


> Please send me listings for these mythical $100000 properties with 80 acres and new house, new pole barn and new hoop house. We traveled 6 months looking for properties in Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, and Georgia. I could not find a single wide with acreage for $100.000.


Umm, okay. 

You might want to read that post again, is said $100K LESS THAN your asking price -- then do the math...

As far as not being able to find 80 acres with a single-wide; don't know what to tell you. I don't know where exactly you looked, when you looked or what your search criteria was; but they are out there.

Whatever :indif:

I'm not going to get into a ----ing contest with you; that is not what this forum is all about -- it's about helping folks.

So, for your edification and for others who would find the info helpful, here you go: Missouri Listings Search

Just put in some generic search criteria like price, bedrooms and minimum acres (sometimes listings are posted incorrectly and too strict of a search criteria doesn't produce otherwise useful results.)

Your place is very nice and I'm sure you love it very much; all I was trying to say is that I can find similar properties for less by looking in other areas. Some people don't or can't move around the country and may find your property competitively priced for the area and come rushing to buy it. Hopefully, that's what happens and you can move on and continue living how you wish. For those who don't have to live in that particular part of the country and are concerned with price -- there are plenty of other options.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

It's just not reasonable to compare the price of a places hundreds of miles apart. The local economy dictates the selling price, not what you can find a similar place for in another state.

Good luck with your sale. Looks like a nice place.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

PThomas said:


> Please send me listings for these mythical $100000 properties with 80 acres and new house, new pole barn and new hoop house. We traveled 6 months looking for properties in Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, and Georgia. I could not find a single wide with acreage for $100.000.


In all fairness to Newlife your original post says 8 acres, not 80. I thought the same thing Newlife did until I realized by reading your response that you actually have 80 acres, not 8. Blessings, Kat


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Whisperwindkat said:


> In all fairness to Newlife your original post says 8 acres, not 80. I thought the same thing Newlife did until I realized by reading your response that you actually have 80 acres, not 8. Blessings, Kat


I think this is only 8 acres - Newlife said "ten times the land for $100K less" so then the responses were about 80 acres.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It *sounds* a little high for rural, but "rural" just outside of a major city is always a lot higher. Look at oregon, sure there are properties in Douglas county away from it all, or in the central high deserts for 150k-ish... but as soon as you get within 2 hours of the more lush cities like Eugene, Salem, Portland or Corvallis and prices triple. 

Low cost and energy efficiency *should* be looked at with a little more value than your average drafty old house or disposable mobile home as well. 

I'd give the OP benefit of the doubt that they researched values in their area rather than coming up with an arbitrary price point, that said-- your best bet is a local buyer that has to work in the city.


----------

